# A few cool pics from the last few weeks



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Cool Picture









Moosehorn lake









South eastern Idaho









Deer swimming across Flaming Gorge









Wood carving up South Willow canyon









Mt Baldy









The gorge









More of the gorge


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.... Where is South Willow Canyon? :?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Wdycle said:


> Thanks for sharing.... Where is South Willow Canyon? :?


Its just south of Grantsville, just past Granstville reservoir. Mabey its just Willow Canyon. The carving is just in front of somebodys property. Im sure quite a few people on here have seen it before. There is alot of people that use the area. I just went there for the first time last year, & went back a few weeks ago & took some pics of the place


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

You have some awesome shots there. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I likes.

The first one is great, IMO. And I love the wood carving. Kinda creepy.

...Plus, I have to thank you:

The Gorge pics got my wife's attention and now she's asking me all sorts of questions about it. The best part is, I don't know anything about it and told her the only way to find out is to go there. She wants to go next year.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

If you've never been up South Willow Canyon, you have missed out on some wonderful scenery, animal life and a great hike.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys and gals. Yea, I like that first one too. Its kinda creapy. I have a pic of that that is blown up to about 24x26 & it looks pretty cool on the wall.

LOAH, get her out there. That entire area is AWESOME. Its kind of a bummer if you dont have a boat, but there are still some really nice walk in areas to go to. This last time were were there we had a boat. We each caught about 200 small mouth(mostly dinks) Tons of kokane, a few lakers & some nice rainbow The green river below Flaming gorge is a must if you go there. Go down to Little Hole and walk up towards the dam, or from the dam walk down towards little hole. Its about 7 miles from one to the other , so depending on how much you want to hike you could make it in a day fishing along the way. Also, take a tour of the Dam if its open. Its kinda boring but its worth it just to see the HUGE fish below the dam in the river. Gives you hope that a few might go downstream a couple hundred yards to where you can fish!! Here is some pics of the area around little hole.









Back in July
I guess I dont have my newest pics on my computer , here some from last winter when we went for the day.








same pic as above, but in Feburary

































A picture of the Flaming Gorge before we went out ice fishing. When we came back it had snowed about 8 inches in about 3 hours :x (Kinda sucks when you walked out there a coule miles  )









This is probrably my favorite. A few of you probrably know where this is. 

I have been up to South Willow canyon about 10 times since Last year. Its a Awesome hike when you get to the top like you said.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stevo awsome pic there man. thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

SOLD! 8)


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice Pics, I enjoyed them as always! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pictures all around, thank you for sharing


----------

